# I am $2 million dollars richer!



## staythecourse (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll try to remember the little people in my life but I wanted you all to be the first to know.



> MAURICE WOHL FOUNDATION
> 
> show details Jun 4 (6 days ago)
> 
> ...



I was a little wary till I saw a pastor sent the email. 

Any of you folks want anything while I go shopping?


----------



## py3ak (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll take a set of Turretin's _Institutes_, since you were headed that way anyway.


----------



## Theoretical (Jun 9, 2008)

I've got $60K in law school tuition waiting at my door - interested?


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 9, 2008)

All you guys need to do is pass along your bank account numbers and I'll directly deposit the funds to you and you can go and get exactly what you need or pay the school off directly. Sound good? I thought so. I'll be waiting and you can send me a private email.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll take the complete works of John Owen.


----------



## staythecourse (Jun 9, 2008)

> I am $2 million dollars richer!



You'll have to pardon my redundancy. I got a little excited.

I'll throw in 2 complete works and a side of incompletes


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 9, 2008)

Congratulations!!!

Ah, may I have my loans paid off?


----------



## Ivan (Jun 9, 2008)

The complete Met Tab Pulpit for me, please.


----------



## Zenas (Jun 10, 2008)

I need a house. Thanks.


----------



## turmeric (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 11, 2008)

That's nothing - Nigerian doctors and engineers keep trying to pawn off millions on me, but I just delete their emails. We love self-imposed poverty, and would hate for things to change. 

BUT since you asked, we've got some hefty adoption bills and upcoming airline tickets...


----------



## Grymir (Jun 12, 2008)

I'd like a life time subscription to the Rush Limbaugh 24/7 website!! Thank you so much for remembering us little people Staythecourse!


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 12, 2008)

something seems fishy about this...


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey, I have a bridge in Brooklyn that I'd like to sell you...


----------



## Quickened (Jun 12, 2008)

Theogenes said:


> Hey, I have a bridge in Brooklyn that I'd like to sell you...



well hopefully you have it priced under $2 million!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 8, 2008)

In the last month or so, I think I have received about 100 such emails from Nigeria and elsewhere.


----------



## Herald (Sep 8, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> In the last month or so, I think I have received about 100 such emails from Nigeria and elsewhere.



Really? Then you're buying the crabs and the beer!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 8, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > In the last month or so, I think I have received about 100 such emails from Nigeria and elsewhere.
> ...


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 8, 2008)

Same here, Andrew, and I get even more because my email address has an alias that is associated with the church.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 8, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> Same here, Andrew, and I get even more because my email address has an alias that is associated with the church.



Ouch! 

Did anyone see the statement by a Nigerian diploment recently about how those who fall for these scams should be jailed? 

News - Africa: 'Victims of Nigerian scam were greedy'


----------



## Ivan (Sep 8, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > Same here, Andrew, and I get even more because my email address has an alias that is associated with the church.
> ...



One of the TV news programs (a la 60 Minutes) did a segment of them, actually going there and confronting them. The law was with them too. As I recall the Nigerian scam artist were begging for mercy...kinda funny.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 8, 2008)

Heck I am always winning some lottery in London or Germany or Nigeria. Get 'em everyday but I just...forget...to reply so here I sit broke. Too bad.

The blasphemous part is that they usually invoke the name of our LORD as a blessing to us; these are christian people and somehow I am not discerning it!?!? Something wrong - better pray about it some more.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Sep 8, 2008)

Bryan,

I can't tell if you're kidding, or if you're taking it seriously.


----------



## toddpedlar (Sep 8, 2008)

staythecourse said:


> I'll try to remember the little people in my life but I wanted you all to be the first to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's NOTHING.

**I** just got an email from the General Secretary of the UN! 



> (INTERNATIONAL FUNDS TRANSFER / AUDIT UNIT)
> UNITED NATIONS
> (WORLD BANK ASSISTED PROGRAMME)
> DIRECTORATE OF INTERNATIONAL
> ...


----------

